# health insurance non eu



## diogenes77 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello all! I am an american who is interested in moving to spain for retirement. I am over 65, my wife is 55. I have been trying to find out if either me or me and my wife could be eligible for the free public health care. I understand that there was a way to "buy in" to it but there was some new that the government is discontinuing it, possibly in favor of a system where anyone who establishes residency qualifies. I know that most retirees in Spain are from the EU but my wife and I are not.
thx
Paul


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you wish to live in Spain and are non EU you will need to meet non EU requirements. One of these will be proof that you have private medical care.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

First of all, you will need private health insurance for your visa application. The way the insurance companies work in Spain, you have to take out a policy for a year at a time. That means you have to count on paying for a year's worth of private health insurance.

The "pay in" scheme you're referring to is called the convenio especial. It's only available in a few areas of Spain, and even at that it's only available to people who have been resident in Spain for at least a year. 

The "free" health care you're talking about is something new, and it's been interpreted in different ways in different parts of Spain. I have read of a few people who have managed to get it in Andalucia. But in many areas of Spain it's simply not available, while in others they limit it to immigrants with no financial means (ie illegal immigrants from 3rd world countries). 

There are elections coming up in Spain, so who knows what the health care situation will be by the time you get here. But all things considered I wouldn't make my plans dependent on getting a free ride.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

kalohi said:


> First of all, you will need private health insurance for your visa application. The way the insurance companies work in Spain, you have to take out a policy for a year at a time. That means you have to count on paying for a year's worth of private health insurance.
> 
> The "pay in" scheme you're referring to is called the convenio especial. It's only available in a few areas of Spain, and even at that it's only available to people who have been resident in Spain for at least a year.
> 
> ...


Well Spanish law not say that, I read on internet

‘’Healthcare in Spain 'free and universal' to all residents, legal or not’’

Is this fake news and made up joke story. Do you need SIPPY card and how you get or you just go hospital and doctors.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Well Spanish law not say that, I read on internet
> 
> ‘’Healthcare in Spain 'free and universal' to all residents, legal or not’’


Yep that’s what the law says but clear to see you do not know much about spain.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Yep that’s what the law says .


Umm, no it doesn't. That's what certain words of the law says if they are read out of context.

It's like reading the traffic laws and saying that you are allowed to overtake with a solid white line in the center of the road just because it can be acceptable in certain circumstances.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Juan C said:


> Yep that’s what the law says but clear to see you do not know much about spain.


You are correct I not know law in Spain but I understand basic English words.

So what you saying is that go some hospitals Spain they say welcome and you go some other they say go die. Nice law do they have list of welcome hospital and die hospital.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> You are correct I not know law in Spain but I understand basic English words.
> 
> So what you saying is that go some hospitals Spain they say welcome and you go some other they say go die. Nice law do they have list of welcome hospital and die hospital.


They wouldn't send you away to die.

But they might send you a bill after saving your life.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> They wouldn't send you away to die.
> 
> But they might send you a bill after saving your life.


Thanking you Mrs xabiaxica. So whats the true law in Spain. How do you know which public hospital provides free healthcare as the law states and which public hospitals break Spanish law and send you bill. Is there a big notice outside hospital say free or credit card only. Foreign person need know where go. What happen if have no money.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Is Russia be in the European Union? If foreign person need no where go and have know money best to ask that nice Mr Putin him for free assistance.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Is Russia be in the European Union? If foreign person need no where go and have know money best to ask that nice Mr Putin him for free assistance.


Thanking you but I was seeking serious answer and information. This is an important subject to many people and not joke have a laugh in bad English or Scotch grammar. I am only asking if new healthcare law is true and how it works. Law says all people, that indicate everyone, legal or not legal resident, have money or have no money, EU, non EU, Russian and even Mr Putin. Many people want know if they are entitled to free healthcare and how they get it.

Perhaps no one on forum know but this is exactly the purpose of forum.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Thanking you but I was seeking serious answer and information. This is an important subject to many people and not joke have a laugh in bad English or Scotch grammar. I am only asking if new healthcare law is true and how it works. Law says all people, that indicate everyone, legal or not legal resident, have money or have no money, EU, non EU, Russian and even Mr Putin. Many people want know if they are entitled to free healthcare and how they get it.
> 
> *Perhaps no one on forum know but this is exactly the purpose of forum*.


The purpose of forums is for people to share their experiences - whether from personal experience or from research.

No-one anywhere knows.

Lawyers & so-called experts can pontificate all they like about what a law means, but as far as this particular one is concerned, provision for healthcare is devolved at comunidad level. 

As it stands at the moment, only Andalucía has adopted 'free healthcare for all'. No other region in Spain has.

In other regions, those 'sin papeles', (undocumented foreigners) or 'sin recursos' (those without funds), children under 18 & pregnant women will be treated for free at the point of contact. In some areas they will be issued with health cards, in some areas they won't. 


:focus:

I think we've strayed far enough from the original question. 

As stated in the early replies on this thread, non-EU citizens CURRENTLY need comprehensive health insurance in order to secure a non-lucrative residence visa. 

That's how it is 'on the ground'. They won't get a visa in the first place without it.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

diogenes77 said:


> Hello all! I am an american who is interested in moving to spain for retirement. I am over 65, my wife is 55. I have been trying to find out if either me or me and my wife could be eligible for the free public health care. I understand that there was a way to "buy in" to it but there was some new that the government is discontinuing it, possibly in favor of a system where anyone who establishes residency qualifies. I know that most retirees in Spain are from the EU but my wife and I are not.
> thx
> Paul


Hello Diogenes/Paul

Could you explain if your question is about residents free public healthcare in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Hello Diogenes/Paul
> 
> Could you explain if your question is about residents free public healthcare in Spain.


The 'buy in' to which he refers is what is usually known as the 'convenio especial'.

It isn't available everywhere in Spain, & where it IS available, you have to have been a registered resident for a year before you qualify. 

Again, in order for a non-EU citizen to get a non-lucrative visa (which is what the OP needs), they have to have comprehensive health insurance.

Without that, they won't get a visa. no visa, no moving to spain, no becoming a registered resident, no 'convenio especial'.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

diogenes77 said:


> Hello all! I am an american who is interested in moving to spain for retirement. I am over 65, my wife is 55. I have been trying to find out if either me or me and my wife could be eligible for the free public health care. I understand that there was a way to "buy in" to it but there was some new that the government is discontinuing it, possibly in favor of a system where anyone who establishes residency qualifies. I know that most retirees in Spain are from the EU but my wife and I are not.
> thx
> Paul


Hello Diogenes/Paul

In your original question there seems to be no mention about you or your wife getting an entry visa to Spain and what health insurance you need to get the visa. I ask because there is some confusion what this subject is about. You will find that non EU people do need to have health insurance to get a visa and it is common knowledge and you will be informed at the Spanish Embassy in your country when you make your visa applications. Perhaps you are fully aware of this and that is why you have not asked. 

Is your question all about healthcare entitlement once you become a Spanish resident. You have specifically mentioned free public healthcare, is that what your question is actually about.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Tatiana....."scotch" is the alcoholic drink. "Scottish" is the acceptable word used for describing people, places, language etc. You wouldn't like to be called "vodka" would you.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Tatiana....."scotch" is the alcoholic drink. "Scottish" is the acceptable word used for describing people, places, language etc. You wouldn't like to be called "vodka" would you.


Its also a very popular Egg


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

I live in Madrid and, after a year, I went to the health center to ask about the Convenio Especial, which is the “buy in” version. The person had never heard of it but he did know about the new so called law. Yes, it’s being implemented in some places but not in Madrid....yet. Who knows? 
To the person who posted the original query: at least, Least! For the first year, you’ll have to buy private insurance. Yes, try Sanitas first. That have reasonable rates and know the visa requirements. You have to be upfront about your pre existing conditions and if you have any major ones, like cancer, you may have to pay a lot for non Spanish insurance, which won’t cover you for pre existing conditions but will issue you a policy so you can live in Spain. That’s my life. I have paid out of pocket for some tests I need to have done yearly and the costs was a fraction....a little fraction, of what the cost is in the USA.
On another positive note, last weekend I tripped and had to go to the hospital to get stitches. No one asked about insurance. They do have my NIE number. They treated me and sent me on my way. Later some Spaniards told me emergency treatment is free.....but I’m still thinking I might get billed.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You were fortunate not to be charged, perhaps Madrid is different. At the Costa del Sol Hospital it is either an EHIC card or a credit card if not in the system or showing proof of private insurance.. There is a desk before entering A&E and if not producing any they do not get through the door. I suppose it may be different for serious cases though.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Isobella said:


> You were fortunate not to be charged, perhaps Madrid is different. At the Costa del Sol Hospital it is either an EHIC card or a credit card if not in the system or showing proof of private insurance.. There is a desk before entering A&E and if not producing any they do not get through the door. I suppose it may be different for serious cases though.


I did get a bill later for €175


----------

